# Paph hybrid grown from seed culture



## sastry (Aug 21, 2020)

Hi
This Paphiopedilum hybrid of P. fairrieanum x P. callosum was grown from seed culture and the first bloom from the seedling after five years is shared here. The dominance of callosum can be seen


----------



## GuRu (Aug 21, 2020)

Indeed, the flower is dominated by P. callosum only the leaves show the influence of P. fairrieanum. Altogether very nice and 5 years from seed to flower, I think this has been fast.


----------



## Ray (Aug 21, 2020)

Paph. Juno


----------



## GuRu (Aug 21, 2020)

Yes but Paph Juno was originally made with P. Juno = P. callosum x P. fairrieanum


----------

